
Zull.io Manage your employees acrossyour third party services - zull_io
https://zull.io
======
zull_io
Hello,

I am working on a startup project called Zull.io.

It aims to help managers/business owners to easily manage their human
resources across the third party services they use.

I will launch a BETA soon, so if you want an access, drop your email on
[https://zull.io](https://zull.io)

Take care guys,

